# H} Necrons W} Tyranids (UK ONLY)



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I have the following up for trade:

Latest necrons codex
24 necron warriors (1 missing a head, all built and painted)
2 oop metal immortals
2 oop metal flayed ones
6 scarab bases

I am after the following:
Tyranids codex
Any troop sections for tyranids (preferably built, don't mind if undercoated)

Thanks for looking

Gothic


----------

